# National derby retriever championship



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

It is underway in Sedalia Missouri if anyone is interested.





2021 NRDC







2021nrdc.blogspot.com




Sadly no Goldens entered this year.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I judged a few of the dogs running at a recent derby. Kind of interested to see how they do.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

There was one golden entered this year #41 is a Turbo dog with Caleb Brown.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Indeed there was one Golden entered, a Laddie x Darby Turbo pup. 
I loved looking at the photos and descriptions of the test! And the memorial to Mr. Hugh in the catalog <3


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

myluckypenny said:


> There was one golden entered this year #41 is a Turbo dog with Caleb Brown.


I missed that.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

jeff sanders is another one of our training partners! National open winner our pro national amateur our training partner Doreen and now national derby Jeff..its crazy. I need to step up my game!!!


----------

